# Black Sand



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

After looking at 4 different stores, I finally found one that had a blasting media called Black Diamond. Before I start cycling my 10 gal., this stuff is safe to use as sand, right? 

On one website (http://www.tractorsupply.com/black-diamond-20-40-blasting-media-50-lb--3905403) it says this is not really sand. It says it is coal slag.

I love how it looks in my aquarium, and would go great with some red cherry shrimp  if it's safe.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Someone else here recommended that to me. How big are the grains?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes it's safe to use and as long as you get the 20-40 should be fine enough that you won't have a problem. Treat it just like sand, rinse for excess garbage that tracked along with it and tiny pieces of dust. Put in the tank and let it settle, and it will.

Just be a little more careful than normal when cleaning the glass because it's fine enough to get in there with the magnet or scraper or brush and scratch the bejesus out of your glass rather easily like sand.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

It's completely safe, a number of people have been using it for months w/out any problems. I put 100 lbs in my 220 when I set it up, all the fish are healthy.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am going to start cycling the tank tonight 

phlyergirl, it looks like play sand size to me. If you want black sand I would reccomend it.


----------



## rolltide (Jan 8, 2012)

I did rocks not sand how is it working out for you ? does it go everywhere?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

rolltide said:


> I did rocks not sand how is it working out for you ? does it go everywhere?


It's great, I actually like sand better than gravel, and now I like black sand better. Once it settles it pretty much stays in place unless the fish move it.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You will want a sponge on your intake tube- sand in the impeller screws it up. Even with the sponge it gets into mine and when my power goes out the filter does not come back on. Then I have to take it off, clean it out, put it back. Blah blah blah. It's possible to burn a motor in one of those episodes. For mine I cut a sponge meant for the AC series. Cut a hole down into it and slip it over the intake. Mine is kind of big, but you don't need anything big, just big enough to trap the sand. Then when I do a water change I do one sponge cleaning one week, and the other sponge cleaning the next week (in WC water of course). Beneficial bacteria is well established


----------

